
If you're alive in 30 years, chances are good u may also be alive in 1000 years - fforflo
http://haakonsk.blogg.no/1456259429_if_youre_alive_in_30_.html
======
smonff
What about the people who will have access to these treatments and those who
won't? It looks like very similar to the birth of a new kind of aristocraty.

------
smonff
Before growing our life time, we should improve our education for a better
birth-control: what would happen if we start to live for hundred of years and
that new humans keeps arriving?

~~~
readme
This is the subject of a good short story by Kurt Vonnegut, titled: 2BR02B
(read letter by letter, read 0 as 'naught')

Then read the story. It's a good one.

